Ask HN: What are the best services for creating an internal private wiki? - ospohngellert
======
mtmail
My last company used [http://twiki.org/](http://twiki.org/) but we got tired
of their security track record [http://twiki.org/cgi-
bin/view/Codev/TWikiSecurityAlerts](http://twiki.org/cgi-
bin/view/Codev/TWikiSecurityAlerts)

------
thecrumb
Dokuwiki! Or FossWiki (fork of twiki) if you need something more robust.

